# Tire loading



## hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

I have an 8n with a front end loader and when I get a load in the front end bucket,it takes the weight off the rear tires and I have no traction at the rear tires.

How much RV antifreeze can I add to the rear tires to get more traction?
Thanks to everyone, Hardrock


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

hardrock said:


> I have an 8n with a front end loader and when I get a load in the front end bucket,it takes the weight off the rear tires and I have no traction at the rear tires.
> 
> How much RV antifreeze can I add to the rear tires to get more traction?
> Thanks to everyone, Hardrock


Fill up to the valve, with your tire valve at 4 oclock, no more! You can also put a weight on your three point hitch.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the opsite problem, When I put a BIG load of wood in my carry all in the rear the front wheels come of the ground.Thats why you have a left and right brake in my case. I agree with Bulldog, you need ballast. They have embittered solution for ballast now. That way your pets won't drink the antifrezz and point all four les up in the air. Good luck


----------



## hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys,I appreciate the info. Hardrock


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

I used to have a 414 International that did that.I rigged up a metal 45 gallon barrel to hook up to the 3 pt hitch.Half filled it with gravel.


----------



## hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. BelarusBulldog,(or anyone else) with the valve stem at the 4 o'clock position, about how many gallons of RV antifreeze would I need to fill the tire to that level? Thanks, everyone, Hardrock


----------



## DeereDude (Mar 13, 2011)

I never heard of filling the tire when the valve stem is at 4:00 position when the wheel and tire are standing up. Generally put the valve stem in the 12:00 position and fill through a fill valve until the liquid comes out of the relief valve at that position. That will give you an approximate 75% fill. These valve can be found at Gemplers. There will still be enough air to have a nice ride. I don't know the exact size of the tire on an 8n but I would guess each tire would hold at least 40 gallons. If you would call RimGuard, they would tell you the amount of fluid to put in each tire. They are very helpful.

:drums::drums:


----------



## DeereDude (Mar 13, 2011)

hardrock said:


> I have an 8n with a front end loader and when I get a load in the front end bucket,it takes the weight off the rear tires and I have no traction at the rear tires.
> 
> How much RV antifreeze can I add to the rear tires to get more traction?
> Thanks to everyone, Hardrock


I just found this website that will help. Rimguard is a company that sells fluid for tires. I hope the site works for you.

Rim Guard Hydro-Flation Tables for Agricultural Tires | Drive Wheel Tires | Terra Tires | Light Construction Tires


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Fill up to the valve, with your tire valve at 4 oclock, no more! You can also put a weight on your three point hitch.


Seems I was wrong about the valve position! DeereDude is right, valve at top center. Sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused.Bye


----------

